# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  H'i all im im nue to your site

## murray v

Hi i'm not quite shore wot to say but i'll give it a go. I just hope i don't bore you to much before you have finished reading this. Well my name is murray i'm 54 years young and i live in mablethorp N/E England.  I started keeping Tropical fish when i was a lad when i got my first set up as a birthday present.  Since then i have had cold water and for a short time Marine  Ihave also keept quite a fue reptiles ranging from large Snakes Scorpions & Spiders.  At the moment i have a small pond of 200gall with three gold fish & five ghost Koi witch are 2-3in and all seam to be doing fine @ the moment since i only set it up a fue week's ago.  Well i carn't think of out else to say  @ the moment so i'll leave it there for now. And wish you all the best     Murray v

----------


## lost

Hello  murray  and welcome to fish keeping bud :welcome1: 
 :welcome:

----------


## murray v

Hi lost thanks very much for takin the time to say hi murray v

----------


## Timo

Hi Murray and welcome to fish keeping  :Big Grin:

----------

